# I couldn't handle the power of the bulk ( A warning to all bulking beginners)



## Fruity (Apr 7, 2015)

At around 4 months of the bulk I could still tolerate the ugly tummy I had. It was not yet bulging out, however my titties were. Terrible titties indeed.
At some point I got self conscious of the tits, I started to get a disgusting sweat on my lower back when simply walking to places. 
It got worse and worse, before I knew it I had a fully fleshed double chin, disgusting. Cardio was out of the question, aint no body got time for that.


Anywhere here I sit, my Gym membership expired, my biceps smaller then a chip and my chest as soft as a cushion.



Could all of this been avoided ?  Yes. Then why didn't you just train through it ? The pain of being fat go to me ! Dont judge me !!




I break a sweat just by getting up to make a drink, pathetic, disgusting, terrible. 




Im starting some twisted form of self made up Hiit, im going for that burning fat and building practical muscle build, Il probably be able to return to Body/power building in about 7 months time. If my master plan Hiit programm is is correct I should be running 100 m in around 13 sek by then. Shouldn't take long for the body to adjust if I go through hell fire of a training.



Moral of the stor: Dont be a fag, count ya cals, and probably do some cardio..


----------



## Spongy (Apr 7, 2015)

Wtf is this shit.


----------



## juuced (Apr 7, 2015)

looks like bulk went bad.  Were you fat before you started the bulk ?  Maybe you ate too much and didnt work out enough.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2015)

Wut........


----------



## Fruity (Apr 7, 2015)

juuced said:


> looks like bulk went bad.  Were you fat before you started the bulk ?  Maybe you ate too much and didnt work out enough.



I had a beautiful build, 3 years of constant boxing and missing only 2 sessions. I worked out enough, its just I ate to much.


I cant wait to feel my jiggly tits bounce up and down whilst I sprint down a farmers pathway with my loose weak hips.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 7, 2015)

Fruity said:


> I had a beautiful build, 3 years of constant boxing and missing only 2 sessions. I worked out enough, its just I ate to much.
> 
> 
> I cant wait to feel my jiggly tits bounce up and down whilst I sprint down a farmers pathway with my loose weak hips.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 7, 2015)

Fruity said:


> At around 4 months of the bulk I could still tolerate the ugly tummy I had. It was not yet bulging out, however my titties were. Terrible titties indeed.
> At some point I got self conscious of the tits, I started to get a disgusting sweat on my lower back when simply walking to places.
> It got worse and worse, before I knew it I had a fully fleshed double chin, disgusting. Cardio was out of the question, aint no body got time for that.




This almost identical to Pillars first post......................


----------



## bugman (Apr 7, 2015)

Self criticism is always the worst.  get your ass off the couch, tuck your tits in and get after it..


----------



## Fruity (Apr 7, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



_The past is nothing to be proud of, its the present that matters._ -Me


----------



## Fruity (Apr 7, 2015)

bugman said:


> Self criticism is always the worst.  get your ass off the couch, tuck your tits in and get after it..



Oh Im getting of the couch, and this time never to return. If you or anyone else wants to see my self made Hiit program then Il gladly put it up, through nothing will really be debated as I believe the experience I have gained in the past years is more then enough for me to know whats best for my body. I made this program in a matter of 2 mins.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 7, 2015)

Tits!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonetag (Apr 7, 2015)

Tits are cool, just not yours. Get it done, talk is cheap.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 7, 2015)

Trolololololol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 7, 2015)

work hard bud you will hit your goals one day at a time if necessary. set one and get it! build up wins until your where you want to be !


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 7, 2015)

A beautiful body huh?


----------



## Irish (Apr 7, 2015)

I got a gut while bulking but no tits and no double chin. Surely if you're putting fat on in that way you have no control over what you eat? Just keep stuffing your face?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 8, 2015)

Don't mistake a bulk for an excuse to be a fat fvck. Completely different things.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Don't mistake a bulk for an excuse to be a fat fvck. Completely different things.


Who needs an excuse?


----------



## Paolos (Apr 8, 2015)

The BK & Mc D's bulk is dangerous ground to walk. Clean up you act young man and burn some calories.
Expect to be smooth and get a pukin head but tits are not an option!


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 8, 2015)

Paolos said:


> The BK & Mc D's bulk is dangerous ground to walk. Clean up you act young man and burn some calories.
> Expect to be smooth and get a pukin head but tits are not an option!



I don't really understand how people get fat on that shit.  It goes through me as fast as I put it in.  I don't even think it can be considered food.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 8, 2015)

My family and I call it rent a meal.

It's not in you long enough to be considered bought


----------

